

Github explorer (community graphs) - draegtun
http://lumberjaph.net/blog/index.php/2010/03/25/github-explorer/

======
cool-RR
Wow, it seems like Japan is the second most popular country (after the US)
with 8%. It is not clear 8% of what, but I had no idea there was so much open-
source programming in Japan. I rarely hear about Japanese programming efforts.

Another note: I wish it was possible to zoom into these pictures. Because
right now it's like looking at a ball of cotton. EDIT: Sorry, I didn't notice
the "All Sizes" options in Flickr.

~~~
draegtun
Perhaps it may get the <http://cpan-explorer.org/> treatment?

In meantime I just clicked on each picture which brought me to the flickr page
and downloaded the largest image.

~~~
franckcuny
I will try to publish dynamic map soon, so you can search people on the
graphs.

~~~
draegtun
Excellent stuff franck, look forward to it... though I did manage to find
myself quite easily just next to Miyagawa :)

------
timmorgan
My vanity has kicked in and I want to know where my name is in the Ruby map. I
can see myself in the downloaded .gdf file, but don't understand the
coordinate system. Can someone explain it to me?

Update: I downloaded Gephi and poked around, but haven't yet found a search
feature. Still looking...

~~~
mbastian
The coordinate system is obtained from a force-directed algorithm. Iteratively
linked nodes attract each others, whereas non-linked repulse.

And to search, go to the "Data Laboratory" and filter. Right-click on a row
and "Select on graph". Then go back to the graph, the camera is centered on
the node.

~~~
timmorgan
Found it. Thanks.

------
ash
I've noticed the author used Gephi:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1218376>

(just submitted)

------
elishowk
Dynamic exploration of the graphs ? (<http://github.com/jbilcke/tinaweb>)

------
aubergene
Wow, so cool. For some reason I've shown up on the Python list rather than
Ruby.

------
woid
Impressive!

~~~
draegtun
Yep. Also from same author is <http://cpan-explorer.org/>

ref: [http://lumberjaph.net/blog/index.php/2009/07/28/cpan-
explore...](http://lumberjaph.net/blog/index.php/2009/07/28/cpan-explorer-
update-and-three-new-maps/)

